# film: 'The Mosquito Problem & Other Stories'



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

AKA _'Problemat s komarite i drugi istorii'_ (Docu. - Bulgaria /USA /Germany)

Variety Reviews - The Mosquito Problem & Other Stories - Film Festival Reviews - - Review by Jay Weissberg

Belene, Bulgaria: i have no idea whey they refer to the skeeter-problem here as a 'DEADLY' mozzie - 
apparently they bite very painfully, & there are hordes of them; but that doesn't make them fatal. 
i presume it's hyperbole?

anyway, i'm sorry i missed the beginning, it was a very intriguing film.


----------

